# My 4 reds



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

my two 6 inchers









2-pac there has been many attempts on his life but he wont die

















this is fat ass as my mom calls him cuz he eats most of the feeders

can someone resize them :laugh:


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

amazing pics!!a nice fish!! especially the one with the chunk taken out of him


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: dam nice bite

add some salt to the tank


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

he's all healed now.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice fish. that was a huge chunk takin out of him. good to hear that he made it


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

wwwo nice pics especially pic 2


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

thanks


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

# 2 is a tuff little guy


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow #2 got jacked up! Looks a lil thin too.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Holy sh*t is that poor fish missing BOTH eyes???


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

naw just one he had that missing when I bought him he was the most aggressive in the tank


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Cute lil guys? 3" big?

i miss my reds.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

They got him pretty bad.


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

two 6 inches two 4 inches


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

update the two 6 inchers are now a breeding pair


----------

